# Home made mint sauce - serve with roast lamb



## Ishbel (Jan 11, 2006)

1 handful mint leaves, chopped
1-2 tbsp sugar
50ml boiling water
4-5 tbsp malt vinegar

Put chopped mint in a basin, add the sugar and then the boiling water.  Mix well.  Add malt vinegar and leave to cool before serving.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 11, 2006)

A great classic, Ishbel  Just the site of this recipe sends me longing for a nice piece of lamb with all the trimmings of a good Sunday lunch.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2006)

*thanks*

Ishbel, don't have to ask twice!! Thanks so much.  wish I could invite you over when I fix it to see if it passes your approval.  thankful you are so acquainted with lamb.  We all feel so rich when we get to eat lamb.  Never had it that much when we were at home.  Mom always felt so proud to give the family lamb.  I do too.  Thank you very much.


----------

